# Contrasting/Painted Rear Valence



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Just brought the Cruze home from the body shop. FWIW, and since I couldn't find any one else pictures of this, here's a picture of my semi-gloss black rear valence. (Yes, car's real dirty, i.e., just brought it through several inches of snow to get it home.)


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Second/last picture...


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

I had done that to mine about a month ago. I think they look good like that. Nice!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it! If I didn't have the RS model I would do that too


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Is that an X drive BMW ?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Silver Cruze,

Credit for the front goes to you, for it was your picture a while ago that inspired me to do the front identical to yours. In fact, I printed out a picture of yours and took it to the body shop and said, "this is exactly what I want." Didn't know you also did the same to the back; now..., you know the rest of that story.....

Sam-Advance, yes that's a 335 X Drive....


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the front? Would like to see it on red.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

How much did the body shop charge u?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

They decided that to paint the front grill and insure that the radiator wasn't hit by over spray, that the best way for them was to completely remove, then re-install the front bumper. That and the painting of both front and rear gold bow-ties, the front lower grill and the rear "valence," and a couple of license plates frames (to match the semi-gloss black paint exactly) cost $300. LOTS! But worth it to me...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

elegant said:


> They decided that to paint the front grill and insure that the radiator wasn't hit by over spray, that the best way for them was to completely remove, then re-install the front bumper. That and the painting of both front and rear gold bow-ties, the front lower grill and the rear "valence," and a couple of license plates frames (to match the semi-gloss black paint exactly) cost $300. LOTS! But worth it to me...


If you had someone with small or skinny hands you can protect your radiator from overspray.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Silver Cruze said:


> Can you post a pic of the front? Would like to see it on red.


Here's the front with its similar treatment.


----------

